# Solved: Belkin F5D7000 Drivers



## theslam2007 (Dec 27, 2006)

Now I do apologize in advanced if I cannot ask for these...though I have lost my CD for the installation of the PCI Card that I have, and now I cannot get WinXP to find the card...

Looking at my sig. (computer 2), you will see its a Belkin F5D7000. Now I have tried all the drivers on THIS page for XP....though it either fails at startup (of the program), or when "trying" to install using the downloaded program, it says to plug in the card...though I have made sure it is several times, and it IS pushed in all the way...

I looked @ the card and noticed it had a tag on it that said v5000....though in that download list all that is there is "F5D7000 v4 802.11g-Compliant Drivers", that says v4....

So my question. Does anyone know WHERE to get the backup of the CD FOR the Belkin F5D700 Wireless PC card (says v5000 on the card)? I cannot for the life of me find it, so im thinking it possibly got lost in between newspapers and we recycle, soo its possible the CD got recycled along with the newspapers...

Thanks A LOT in advanced . I appreciate it.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Found this download page on the Belkin site that seems to be for "v5":

F5D7000 v5 802.11g-Compliant Drivers
http://web.belkin.com/support/download/download.asp?download=F5D7000_V5&lang=1&mode=

EDIT: Where are my manners? Welcome to TSG, theslam2007.


----------



## theslam2007 (Dec 27, 2006)

Wow, you ARE good....lol. I couldnt find that anywhere...yet you found it like instantly lol. Either I need glasses or need to learn where to look. 

Thanks again . That works perfectly!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

*You can mark your own threads solved using the thread tools at the upper right of the screen.*


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

theslam2007 said:


> Either I need glasses or need to learn where to look.


Yesterday, the optometrist told me I should switch from bifocals to trifocals in order to see my monitor more clearly; so I don't think it is a matter of you needing glasses.    I actually had to try a few different search terms on the Belkin site before I found the right download page.

And please keep our moderators happy    by marking this topic "Solved" in the drop down thread tools menu above your first post.


----------



## theslam2007 (Dec 27, 2006)

LOL, alright ill try "trifocals" instead  .

And I had no idea that they should be stated closed by me....will do. 

Thanks again


----------

